

AOL still makes over $500 million per year on its dial-up service. - simbajake
http://www.businessinsider.com/aol-subscription-business-profit-2013-2

======
jgeorge
A lot of us are spoiled by easily accessible network services. I'm about 5
miles inside the zone that allows me to get (albeit slow) DSL from my phone
company, and there are no cable or other high speed options in my area (save
for satellite, and even then I don't have a clear shot at the sky). I live
less than 40 miles outside of the city limits of a major metropolitan area.

